# 1911 gunsmith south Houston?



## GalvestonWader (Aug 14, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good smith south of Houston for doing some work on a Colt Combat Commander? Want to have an ambi safety put on and some trigger work done. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Ed Vandenberg on hwy3 281 480 3180


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm glad someone else is also looking.I have a new thumb safety I need fitted aswell


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Scott,I can tell you that the drive to Copperfield to have John Barr work on your 1911 is worth the drive and then some. He is one of the premier 1911 men in the U.S. and his prices are very reasonable.
Give him a call 713-817-2757


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

SURF Buster said:


> Scott,I can tell you that the drive to Copperfield to have John Barr work on your 1911 is worth the drive and then some. He is one of the premier 1911 men in the U.S. and his prices are very reasonable.
> Give him a call 713-817-2757


Tell this country boy where Copperfield is ? LOL I need the thumb safety custom fitted and slick as safely can be as this gun will be used for IDPA.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Tell this country boy where Copperfield is ? LOL I need the thumb safety custom fitted and slick as safely can be as this gun will be used for IDPA.


Up highway 6 close to West Rd. 290 area. He lives just off 6 he will give you directions, very easy to find.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

X2 on vandenberg


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

+2 on Vandenberg


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Bigj said:


> Ed Vandenberg on hwy3 281 480 3180


Ed Vandenberg!

Great guy to deal with and totally worth it. He answers emails really fast and his prices are pretty fair.

Just so you know, he takes only cash. I had him fit a match grade barrel bushing. I asked him to cut and recrown the barrel and He did that part for free.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Vandenberg is who I'd use. He's great with a 1911, and a real nice guy.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Teddy Jacobsen's in Sugarland..

http://www.actionsbyt.com/


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> Teddy Jacobsen's in Sugarland..
> 
> http://www.actionsbyt.com/


Wow !! Teddy is something else ! LOL Just called to get a price and recieved 20 minutes worth of advice.He even told me how to reshape my existing thumb safety, saving me money ! Dude is SUPER nice,honest and VERY knowledgable.I will definately take my better-halfs Airweight to him for a action job !  Just from talking to him......he is one you want to do business with.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

If you caint get it done I can contact the person who invented and manufactured those safety's. He put them on lots of 1911's and sold the patent to Colt. He still does some work but not much. (Houston).


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Is Mr. Vandenberg the gunsmith in Clear Lake that Michael Berry recommends? M Berry refers him as the 1911 man.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Larry Pockrus out in north Texas did the bob, installed the trigger, bushing and plug. Find the best one that can do it right the first time. Pay once and get it done right.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

What no stippled grips ?


----------



## Pablo1 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Best 1911, AR-15 gunsmith*

You will be hard pressed to find better quality or prices anywhere else but with Ed Vandenburg.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

stangfan93 said:


> Ed Vandenberg!
> 
> He answers emails really fast and his prices are pretty fair.


So, what is his e-mail?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

J L Dunn said:


> Is Mr. Vandenberg the gunsmith in Clear Lake that Michael Berry recommends? M Berry refers him as the 1911 man.


Not sure why Michael Berry would be considered an expert in the field...


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

FYI....Found out last nite that the gunsmith at the Arms Room worked for Les Bear ! More than one person told me that he knows 1911's pretty darn good....LOL Gunna give him a try for a few tweeks on my R1.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Reloder28 said:


> So, what is his e-mail?


http://www.vandenbergcustom.com/

[email protected]


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Teddy Jacobsen is a class act. He's getting older so if anyone wants a 1911 the way you would want it you should get with him soon.

Yea Scott...if you call him he likes to talk 

TH


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks to Trouthunter and the others who posted about Teddy Jacobsen. I thought he had retired about 30 years ago or I would have brought a couple of guns to him, now I for sure will. He's a legend in gunsmithing, and well earned.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Vandenburg has done an excellent job on several of my guns.


----------



## Tomakazi (Dec 22, 2012)

Ashley Firearms, Inc.
http://ashleyfirearms.com/


----------

